# Returning to Spain, couple of q's



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My husband has thankfully found a job (albeit short term, summer months). The job is in Bilbao with a possible job in Gran Canaria after that one finishes.

I want to go, I've been back in Ireland nearly 3 years now. I was previously living in Menorca. Feet are itching to get out of here!!

My questions are

I have a NIE from when I was living in Menorca, I got it in 2009. Do I need to do anything with this, I may have the certificate somewhere.
I have 2 children (10 months and 2 years old, girls) Whats the price of childcare/creches like if I manage to get myself a little job?
Good websites to look for work?
Good websites to look for accommodation?

Also I do realize how severe the crisis is hitting Spain and there is massive unemployment but there must be some jobs going. Is there any particular area in Spain that may be easier to find work?

And is there anything in regards paperwork I need to do for me and kids when we arrive? My husband is all sorted so just us to deal with and as my husband is non eu, he can't really advise!

Thanks in advance

T


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mauritania said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband has thankfully found a job (albeit short term, summer months). The job is in Bilbao with a possible job in Gran Canaria after that one finishes.
> 
> ...


But what kind of work?


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

Woops, that would have been useful! I have experience in sales, reception, PR work and customer care. My husband has spanish lorry license, taxi, etc. He's also get 10+ years experience in construction.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mauritania said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband has thankfully found a job (albeit short term, summer months). The job is in Bilbao with a possible job in Gran Canaria after that one finishes.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

you say your husband is non-EU ......... how did that work with a work permit for essentially a temporary job?

or will you be applying for his residency as your husband?

either way - things have changed since you were last here - in order for you (EU citizen) to become resident you have to prove that you have sufficient income & healthcare provision - so if your husband has a proper contract that will cover the family - but if not.................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mauritania said:


> Woops, that would have been useful! I have experience in sales, reception, PR work and customer care. My husband has spanish lorry license, taxi, etc. He's also get 10+ years experience in construction.


 I dont know about your husband, but there are a few commission only telesales jobs around - but you need to be autonomo to take them?!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mauritania said:


> Woops, that would have been useful! I have experience in sales, reception, PR work and customer care. My husband has spanish lorry license, taxi, etc. He's also get 10+ years experience in construction.


Well, I'm not sure.
If you speak Spanish you might have a chance, and if you speak Basque you'd have a much better chance, but I'm guessing that you don't!I don't really know. Bilbao is much better off than other parts of Spain unemployment wise, but that doesn't mean it's good. It's still worse than the UK.
infojobs is the site most people I know use.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Check out infojobs.net

For houses, idealista.com or fotocasa.es
I find housing in the Basque country to be terribly expensive. Check out prices in Castro Urdiales - there's regular bus service into Bilbao and Barakaldo. "Cheap" rent in cities surrounding Bilbao tends to run approx. 600€ + Castro might be right up there too, since it's really a bedroom community for folks who work in Bilbao.

Best of luck.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

'Cheap' places in cities are usually cheap for a reason and aren't always the best places for children.


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry I forgot to mention he has permanent Spanish residency so we've no worries about that.
I presume we'd be better to wait until one of us has a long work contract? I presume we can live there without issue for the 2-3 months he has work?
We both speak fluent Spanish and English. My husband also speaks French fluently.
Are the telesales jobs good moneywise?
Thank you for the links. I've been depending on milanuncios until now.


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> 'Cheap' places in cities are usually cheap for a reason and aren't always the best places for children.


very TRUE, thankfully my husband is in Bilbao at the moment so he's free to househunt.

Apologies if this all spelled wrong. I'm on the mobile and its very hard to read/write on this thing


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mauritania said:


> .
> Are the telesales jobs good moneywise?



Well, you need to be autonomo, which is 260€ a month before you do any work and isnt wage related. The commission is variable, but if you can get the sales, then you get the money - if you dont, then you get none. Commission only!! Most only give you three months, fail to hit your target and you're out!!


I did it for a while, but it was horrendously hard. I was selling time share! I wouldnt wish that job on my worst enemy lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

jojo said:


> Well, you need to be autonomo, which is 260€ a month before you do any work and isnt wage related. The commission is variable, but if you can get the sales, then you get the money - if you dont, then you get none. Commission only!! Most only give you three months, fail to hit your target and you're out!!
> 
> 
> I did it for a while, but it was horrendously hard. I was selling time share! I wouldnt wish that job on my worst enemy lol!!!!!
> ...


oh dear, no thanks! Has anyone done Avon in Spain? Just something I was looking at just to get me out and about. I know it won't be a wage but it will mean adult company and keeping the brain ticking. I've done that here on and off for seven years so very familiar with it


----------



## NatK23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mauritania said:


> oh dear, no thanks! Has anyone done Avon in Spain? Just something I was looking at just to get me out and about. I know it won't be a wage but it will mean adult company and keeping the brain ticking. I've done that here on and off for seven years so very familiar with it


I haven't done it myself in Spain, only UK, but a friend's daughter does Avon in Alicante and she gets enough for spending money (she's only 15) so there is a market for it


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Who are your friend's daughter's principal customers? Are they Spanish or foreigners?
I've seen a few Avon flyers around lately but I don't know how popular it is amongst the Bilbao area ladies.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

My Spanish neighbours eldest daughter sells Avon here in Murcia but I don´t know how well she is doing. 

I am going to get some more Avon Skin so Soft from her (its good for repelling mozzies).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It would be optimistic in the extreme to think you could make a secure or adequate income by peddling cosmetics in Spain with no Spanish and in times of crisis, wouldn't it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> It would be optimistic in the extreme to think you could make a secure or adequate income by peddling cosmetics in Spain with no Spanish and in times of crisis, wouldn't it?



I'm not sure you consider that one to make even pocket money as things are???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It would be optimistic in the extreme to think you could make a secure or adequate income by peddling cosmetics in Spain with no Spanish and in times of crisis, wouldn't it?


The OP has stated that both she and partner speak fluent Spanish...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The OP has stated that both she and partner speak fluent Spanish...


That might help but I wouldn't rely on any substantial income from it...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> That might help but I wouldn't rely on any substantial income from it...


Neither would I!


----------



## NatK23 (Apr 27, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Who are your friend's daughter's principal customers? Are they Spanish or foreigners?
> I've seen a few Avon flyers around lately but I don't know how popular it is amongst the Bilbao area ladies.


I don't know I'm afraid, I daresay she gets business from her friends for the cosmetics but things like sun tan lotion would be popular among the expats given the price of the stuff in the shops.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

NatK23 said:


> I don't know I'm afraid, I daresay she gets business from her friends for the cosmetics but things like sun tan lotion would be popular among the expats given the price of the stuff in the shops.


I wouldn't make the bet on selling to expats in Bilbao.
I don't know that I'd sell Avon up here now. 
Those with cash are likely buying high end brands.


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> It would be optimistic in the extreme to think you could make a secure or adequate income by peddling cosmetics in Spain with no Spanish and in times of crisis, wouldn't it?


I did say in previous posts that I spoke fluent Spanish and that I only wanted to do it to keep the brain ticking, have some adult company (as I'm surrounded by 2 babies all day) and to get me out and about. I'd never look at Avon as a means to survive.

You also don't pay start up costs with Avon according to one rep in Bilbao and brochures are free so it's a good way to do something without putting any money in.

Skin so soft is brilliant for the mozzies  I only discovered that last year, I wish I had of known it before hand.

To whoever gave me the link for the jobs website infojobs, thanks so much. Theres some great jobs on it and that both myself and himself meet the criteria for so we've spent a lot of time applying to different places. Thanks for all your advice.

Just one last question - Is my NIE ok from the time I got it? (2009) and do the kids need one?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Mauritania said:


> I did say in previous posts that I spoke fluent Spanish and that I only wanted to do it to keep the brain ticking, have some adult company (as I'm surrounded by 2 babies all day) and to get me out and about. I'd never look at Avon as a means to survive.
> 
> You also don't pay start up costs with Avon according to one rep in Bilbao and brochures are free so it's a good way to do something without putting any money in.
> 
> ...



Yes and Yes


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Yes and Yes


Thank you


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Mauritania said:


> I did say in previous posts that I spoke fluent Spanish and that I only wanted to do it to keep the brain ticking, have some adult company (as I'm surrounded by 2 babies all day) and to get me out and about. I'd never look at Avon as a means to survive.
> 
> You also don't pay start up costs with Avon according to one rep in Bilbao and brochures are free so it's a good way to do something without putting any money in.
> 
> ...


Im gonna be honest with you. Stay where you are. Things here are really bad. Ive 2 kids of a similar age and theres no way i would bring them here. You get nothing, no family allowance, no dole unless you have paid into the system for 1 year and then its only 4 months. Stay in Ireland i know things are better there (im irish myself). Sorry to be so negative but its just how things are here right now.


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

leedsutdgem said:


> Im gonna be honest with you. Stay where you are. Things here are really bad. Ive 2 kids of a similar age and theres no way i would bring them here. You get nothing, no family allowance, no dole unless you have paid into the system for 1 year and then its only 4 months. Stay in Ireland i know things are better there (im irish myself). Sorry to be so negative but its just how things are here right now.


Hi, thanks I understand that. My husband has a job that starts on Monday - this is a short contract 2 months 20 days. But the same company has a job in Gran Canaria which is for 2 years. There just not sure when its starting so it could mean 6 months, 6 days. 1year before the next job starts. Also the current job is in Bilbao which is very expensive to rent in so we are both looking and applying elsewhere.

Although I know we have a reliable social welfare system here, theres no quality of life. We live in the country, I don't drive, I get to town once a week. We see no one. My friends are all broke so most wont put petrol in their cars to drive over and vica versa. Even if we only leave here for 2 months it's a break isn't it. I can't keep living like this....there has to be more to life!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mauritania said:


> Hi, thanks I understand that. My husband has a job that starts on Monday - this is a short contract 2 months 20 days. But the same company has a job in Gran Canaria which is for 2 years. There just not sure when its starting so it could mean 6 months, 6 days. 1year before the next job starts. Also the current job is in Bilbao which is very expensive to rent in so we are both looking and applying elsewhere.
> 
> Although I know we have a reliable social welfare system here, theres no quality of life. We live in the country, I don't drive, I get to town once a week. We see no one. My friends are all broke so most wont put petrol in their cars to drive over and vica versa. Even if we only leave here for 2 months it's a break isn't it. I can't keep living like this....there has to be more to life!!


Is he in downtown Bilbao? What is his, or your, commute time limit? Are you going to depend on public transport? I would be willing to look for something online to suggest.


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you, I will ask him shortly as he's doing the safe pass (or whatever its called in Spain) and should be home in next hour. Will have to be public transport as couldn't justify the cost of a car short term. Thank you very much, didn't want to read and run


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Mauritania said:


> Hi, thanks I understand that. My husband has a job that starts on Monday - this is a short contract 2 months 20 days. But the same company has a job in Gran Canaria which is for 2 years. There just not sure when its starting so it could mean 6 months, 6 days. 1year before the next job starts. Also the current job is in Bilbao which is very expensive to rent in so we are both looking and applying elsewhere.
> 
> Although I know we have a reliable social welfare system here, theres no quality of life. We live in the country, I don't drive, I get to town once a week. We see no one. My friends are all broke so most wont put petrol in their cars to drive over and vica versa. Even if we only leave here for 2 months it's a break isn't it. I can't keep living like this....there has to be more to life!!


Hi - I've been following this thread, without comment till now, but this last post of yours has bothered me, a lot, so I'd like to join in, after all! 

Forgive me, if I haven't understood your situation, correctly, but are you planning to give up your current home, in Ireland - or, are you keeping it available, in case your husband's new job really does last for two months, only? 

Where would you both then go, with your two young children, should there be no further work for him, once that short-term contract is completed? TBH, I feel, given the absolutely dire economic situation, here in Spain, that you really would be risking everything, if you were to bring your family to Bilbao for two months only, on the strength of a potential future job offer for your husband, in Las Islas Canarias! 

I appreciate you've personal experience of living in Menorca, previously - and that you both speak Spanish, but there really is no safety net for you, here in Spain. Levels of unemployment are sky high - the worst in Europe - and very likely to increase! What would you all do for medical care, once that first contract were up, if your husband were then out of work in Spain? The Govt. is just cutting millions of euros off the Public Healthcare budget, again - so, longer waiting lists are predicted, whilst patients will have to pay more towards the cost of medication, very soon! Expat parents with young children do need to consider just how accessible Healthcare in Spain might be, in future! 

Honestly, if I were you, I'd stay put in your current home, whilst your husband completes his two month work contract in Spain. Then, you could evaluate the security and stability of any two year contract he might be offered, before uprooting yourself and the children to relocate with him, in Las Canarias. 

Meanwhile, do you think you might consider learning to drive - with a friend, if the cost of lessons is prohibitive? I also lived, for several years, in a very isolated, rural location - from choice, but my car was an absolute necessity - certainly no luxury! You've young children, so I can understand how difficult it's been been, for you to get out and to socialise, for your sanity, without your own transport..! 

But, please think very hard, before uprooting yourselves entirely - surely, you must have a 'Plan B, in case that two year contract should not materialise? Could you not, in that case, apply for jobs elsewhere in Ireland and move to a less rural location, where you'd be able to have a social life and access to services and facilities with your children? 

I'm not trying to deter you from relocating to Spain, altogether - it's just that now would seem to be the worst possible moment to do so - without secure employment (and even that would not necessarily last, in this economic meltdown) - sorry!

Of course, I wish you all the very best of luck, whatever your decision.

Saludos,
GC


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I've been following this thread, without comment till now, but this last post of yours has bothered me, a lot, so I'd like to join in, after all!
> 
> Forgive me, if I haven't understood your situation, correctly, but are you planning to give up your current home, in Ireland - or, are you keeping it available, in case your husband's new job really does last for two months, only?
> 
> ...


I have to agree. A two month work contract is nothing and certainly not something to build your dreams on. Dont burn your bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## Mauritania (Apr 28, 2013)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I've been following this thread, without comment till now, but this last post of yours has bothered me, a lot, so I'd like to join in, after all!
> 
> Forgive me, if I haven't understood your situation, correctly, but are you planning to give up your current home, in Ireland - or, are you keeping it available, in case your husband's new job really does last for two months, only?
> 
> ...


I do understand every point you've made but we have nothing to give up here. We don't have a house to give up, were living with parents since December because rent is ever increasing. On the social welfare system here I can't even afford a 2 bed house in the back of beyond! 

I don't have any romantic ideas of Spain, I know the trouble it's in. Even though I don't live there anymore I keep up to date with most things. All I'd be giving up here in a social welfare income which is no higher for us than what he would be earning over there. If I come back before 8 weeks is up then I can quickly sign back on again 

We need the break, my husband needs this job if for nothing more than a moral boost and we need out, living with my parents was never ideal but even though we are most welcome here I feel if we took a short break then we would all be the better for it. 

I will not drive (7 car accidents put paid to that)

The way it's looking at the moment is IF we do go. We'll go in the 2nd month of his contract. That way he'll only have 1 month 20 days left of work. We'll know in the last month when the job in Canaria is or isn't and ether we will come back or move there.

Hey, the healthcare system sounds just like Ireland's 

Thank you all for your advice, please know I'm not going to do anything silly that puts the girls at any risk.


----------

